# Complete survival underground



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So I am watching doomsday bunkers right now on discovery channel but I was thinking is it possible to live entirely underground?

How would you receive constant source of oxygen underground in the case of a nuclear event? Or how about electricity when the nuclear winter happens and you can't receive sunlight? Or what about water when you don't live on top of a aquifer and can't get to a Walmart or whatever for the purified water or don't have a water source?

If someone can answer these issues for me it would be much appreciated...


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Read some PAW fiction. Lots of ideas.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

There are some good Twilight Zone episodes.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

See Biosphere 2 & International Space Station

Steps:

1.) Spend billions upon billions of dollars.
2.) Build yourself a nuclear reactor.
3.) Store lots of water.
4.) Crack the water into hydrogen and oxygen via electrolysis using the energy from your nuclear reactor.
5.) Recycle your water, your CO2, in as near a closed-loop as you can.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So basically it's impossible...


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

It's not. Not even that difficult. A little expensive. To survive a nuclear attack you need to be able to stay covered for a couple of days. Most of the information floating around is complete crap. Do some research on the Hiroshima and Nagasaki blasts. Those are basically worse case scenerios.

To give you an idea learned to build "hasty hides" from the SAS guys. Everything necessary could be carried in a Land Rover with 1/2 ton trailer. Took 5 guys about 24 hours to dig the hole. Hole was about 6 x 12 x 8 foot deep. Two feet of soil on top. Enough food and water for 5 guys 14 days. Shit in the buckets your food came in. The Brits also issues something call KIP, Kit Individual Protection, one man shelter from nuke. It consisted of a tarp, some stakes, rope. You dig a one man foxhole big enough to lay in a couple or three feet deep, string the staks and rope across the hole in a zig zag pattern, put the tarp on top, cover with dirt.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

iForgeDesigns said:


> So basically it's impossible...


The more you rely on the Earth the cheaper it becomes. If you need a completely closed ecosystem to provide your with air, water, food, and energy the more it's going to cost you.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> See Biosphere 2 & International Space Station
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


...don't forget blast from the past. :lolsmash:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You know, for power.... 
If you had a natural gas well on your property and had tap-in rights (and a very good regulator as well as filter) you could power a generator on natural gas indefinitely (in theory, bear with me for now).

You could use the generated power to create light for greenhouse plants. A big enough place could even grow plants enough to feed some chickens. 

You would need a supply of clean engine oil and enough spare parts to keep the generator running for 1000's of hours.

All in all, its fun to dream but Bobbb is right.... a LOT of money is needed to make it happen!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just think if ya put up some wind generators (A ways away of course from ground zero) the nice quick charge for your batts  Put a few water tanks up (a little closer) to heat up your water, A half side of beef, (A little closer) you could have a hot meal, hot shower, and have light to read a book before you go to bed...forever


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes it is possible to live underground but it would cost am exorbitant amount of money to make it happen. You'd need to filter your air with a NBC filter and obviously have back ups for it. You'd have to store tons of food and water and other supplies for an indefinite time frame, and you'd have to rig up some other type of energy source.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sure most of you have seen several places that make underground bunkers ie: bunkerosteel.com, terravivos.com, missilebases.com, survivalcenter.com They make any way you want. standard models have a filtered air system, storage, heavy duty door, escape hatch, ect. The vivos one has premade bug out communities, fenced, food, water, ect complete. I sure there are lots more. missilebases has cold war bunkers up for sale all over the US. Just bring your checkbook, check out the one in upper New York, has nice house above, airfield, pool ect.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> I'm sure most of you have seen several places that make underground bunkers ie:.


Do they mention how long they were intended to be lived in?

What supplies the power? For how long?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Two weeks is probably as long as you might have to shelter. In a worse case scenario three months in a shelter might be required. I have included a link that will answer your questions and many more. Nuclear winter makes a great movie, I wouldn't worry about it. This first link has a ton of information on building, and life in, shelters.

You might want to get some KI to protect your thyroid. The rest of the world seems to prefer KIO3 and it is probably tolerated better. You might also want to keep some Gaviscom and Tums to protect your bones (second link).

http://www.nukepills.com/docs/nuclear_war_survival_skills.pdf

http://www.prep-blog.com/2013/05/20/antacids-as-a-treatment-for-exposure-to-nuclear-fallout/


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

just get a G.E.C.K. from vault-tec and you'll be alright


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Do they mention how long they were intended to be lived in?
> 
> What supplies the power? For how long?


Check out Vivos They are like a community set up. Like the cold war bunkers they have generators, deep wells, water purifiers, stored food, seeds for replanting in the future. They are set up to provide at least a years worth of underground living. Lots more like movie room, exercise room ect. 
Seems to me that if I set myself somewhat similar providing your not colosterfobic you could survive. But it seams this would be a worst case scenario. Seems like other than severe nuclear or chemical attack you could poke your head out way before then. setting up electrical with batteries, inverter, ect would limit the amount the use your generator operates. cameras topside would let you see if you are safe when you exit. add some solar panels ect. If you are somewhat "techie" lots of items like designing pumpable water waste like on a boat, pumping up to a septic/sewer line ect.
I am in the process of designing mine for my BO property. I could probably post it when I'm done or e-mail it.


----------

